# Aux heater 3.0 Diesel 2007



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

Right all you guys in the know,

Having Aux heater issues, Here are the results for from the scan

Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AK
Component: Standheizung 3426 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 66C81E6455FA3811F57-8033

3 Faults Found:
02251 - Heater Unit Locked 
000 - - 
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
01488 - Sensor for Coolant Temperature; Aux. Heating (G241) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded

The data bus one has cleared and I've managed to unlock it so got rid of code 02251 but where do I start looking for the temperature sensor?? All ideas welcome

Also I know this sound lame but I suffer from arthritis and over body pains from a RTA I had. It would be lovely to get in to a warm car in the mornings. Is there anyway I can get the heater to work as a stand alone set up by re-coding it etc and if so can somebody tell me how. It would be lovely to have even a luke warm car to get in to. 

Cars been going great, nearly 12k miles in my service now. Only one wheel bearing issue and I've been advise to get the good old anti roll bars links looked at as They are starting to wear. So just shy of 46k miles and I'm still in love. I'll never get rid till I really have to.

All the best everybody:wave:


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

Anybody just got an idea where water temp sender is? I'm getting no joy from the main stealers here.


----------



## keith252 (Jun 25, 2013)

*G241*



doz said:


> Anybody just got an idea where water temp sender is? I'm getting no joy from the main stealers here.


I've just looked in the repair manual, G241 is inside the heater, see the note below, not good news I'm afraid. I'm sure there are threads on here about repairing the heater though.

Coolant temperature sender for heater -G241- 
Note The coolant temperature sender -G241- is located under the cover for heater control unit -J162-. It is permanently installed on the board and cannot be renewed. 
t The tightness between the cover, the frame for the heater control unit -J162- and the burner housing is ensured owing to moulded gaskets. These connexions must be absolutely tight. That is why they are checked for leaks during the production of the auxiliary coolant heater. 

As the leak test is not possible in the workshop, the securing bolts -arrows- for the cover of the heater control unit -J162- must not be loosened. That is also why the heater control unit -J162- cannot be renewed individually.


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

Bugger. Looks like its a new heater at 1099 quid.


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

Right have an idea. I understand the aux heater is up under the nearside wing on rhd vehicle. I want to get a second hand unit to study (read as destroy) and see if it's possible to fix. Does anybody know the part number also do we think the toureag the same unit


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Dave,
I recall that one forum member had a similar issue with the heater temperature sensor. 
Apparently he managed to remove the cover, replaced the temperature sensor, add some sealing compound to the cover and bolted it back. 
I cannot recall who it was, but I am pretty sure that if you do a search in the forum you will come across that post.
I hope it helps.

Gabriel


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

don't remember that post. but I do think that second hand units available in ebay.de, or the polish website that sell Phaeton bits.

As far as the fault is concerned, have you tried clearing all the codes, unlocking the heater, and setting it up to be a parking heater? If you have VAG-COM you can do all this...

I suspect it is either a genuine fault... or possibly the control board is underwater in the heater... a few of us have had this problem.

good luck.

Mike


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Just found it!  
It's here at thread #221. It was carried out by Wouter. He replaced the NTC sensor due to odd temperature readings.

Gabriel


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

I've managed to unlock the heater and the data bus error hasnt returned but as soon as i clear the faults the temp sender fault comes steaight back. I have found a few aux heaters for sale but it seems they used a few different part numbers. I'll need to get my head in there and see if i can get the part number. Don't know if mine being an lwb with rear climate makes a difference. Sod's law says it does


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey thanks for the link. Looks like right job to get to but at least it's repairable. I just need to find the correct part to replace it with. Any ideas where to get it from?


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

You could try RS Components. Once I purchased an NTC resistor from them to make an oil temperature gauge for my motorbike.

Gabriel


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

Thing is. I've got no idea what I'm trying to buy. You say NTC but surely they're are hundreds of different ones


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Good point! 
NTC stands for negative temperature compensation. It is a type of resistor that decreases its resistance as temperature increases.
When Wouter stated a 12k ntc I guess that he meant an ntc resistor with a nominal resistance of 12kohms.
The actual part is depicted on the fourth shot. It is the whitish/pinkish electronic device, located at the bottom/center of the picture, leaning slightly backwards, on top of a blackish upstand.
I would say that if you print the pictures and take them to an electronics parts shop they will be able to assist you.
I hope it helps.

Gabriel


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

Right. I may well of found the part. However one the letters is slightly different. I can get a perfect match on 80E6828 but the long number is B57881-S123-F insread of a P. Can anybody tell what difference that makes?


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

Scrap that. I miss read the picture. Looking at it on a decent monitor it looks it is an F and not P. RS don't stock it. Have found some in Germany. Last ditch effort is maplins but when you search nct it doesn't come up with much.


----------



## keith252 (Jun 25, 2013)

doz said:


> Scrap that. I miss read the picture. Looking at it on a decent monitor it looks it is an F and not P. RS don't stock it. Have found some in Germany. Last ditch effort is maplins but when you search nct it doesn't come up with much.



Hi, you can get them from Arrow

https://parts.arrow.com/item/search/#st=B57881S123f;reKUUh

or digikey

http://www.digikey.co.uk/product-search/en?vendor=0&keywords=+B57881S123f

looking at the datasheet this one from RS should be compatible, but it's not a 100% match

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/thermistors/7691864/


keith


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

Cheers for the links. I've got ten on delivery from Germany. So if anybody is brave enough ive got some spares. Hopefully it will cure my problems. I'm not looking forward to removing the unit but i think 8 hours of my life is cheaper than 1100 quid plus vat. Problem is I'm going under the knife on yhe 6th of December and I can't see it being done before new year. But will do my best with lots of piccies.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Dave,

Glad you got some of those parts ordered. I hope your little pre-xmas holiday being tended by attentive nurses is more restful than it sounds!


Just for future thread reference, our BMW friends in Germany seem to buy the 12K NTC Resistor from stock in Europe here:
https://www.buerklin.com/en/catalog/NTC-thermistors-type-Epcos-B57881S-E112870.html

The one referred to by owners for Stand Heater repairs is the part B57881-S123-F, a little way down the list.

Chris


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm having some scaffolding removed from my left forearm. Thats place I've ordered mine from. Already dispatched by UPS.


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

I hope everything goes well with the operation. Get well soon.
I guess that you will have us all awaiting for the result of the thermistor implant on the heater . 

Gabriel


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

Yea sorry about that. Lets hope there's nothing else wrong the Webasto. I'm wondering if i should give it full strip and fit new ignitor. However car has only done 46k miles but there's no escaping she's 7 years old now


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

http:// http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Webasto-Thermo-Top-Water-heater-E-C-P-Z-Glow-pin-kit-12v-9017813B-/271630156429?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_BoatEquipment_Accessories_SM&hash=item3f3e6b428d

Is this the right kit for the Phaetons?


----------



## V10Mike (Jan 24, 2007)

doz said:


> http:// http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Webasto-Thermo-Top-Water-heater-E-C-P-Z-Glow-pin-kit-12v-9017813B-/271630156429?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_BoatEquipment_Accessories_SM&hash=item3f3e6b428d
> 
> Is this the right kit for the Phaetons?


I have a shedload of spares for the Phaeton Webasto (everything excluding a working PCB) from when I changed mine. Includes a brand new Glowplug kit.

Can I help you with anything?

Mike


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

I think we need a chat. I may as well change the GP while it's out and give the burner a clean. If you've got the parts then maybe we can work out something!


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

Right guys, I'm finally fit enough to tackle the Webasto. Well with help from my Dad who's 84 and still a dab hand and was my added strength as my arm is very weak still. Dads God bless em. What a star. It took 5 hours but this was first time job and we did take plenty of brew breaks, oh and the garage needed a major tidy up to even get the car in. So I've got a couple of photos I'll upload later but the real big news is you can do this repair without removing the bumper. Once I've loaded the picture I'll do a a bit on it. The be or the short of it is you can get to the PCB without removing the Webasto. It is fiddly and you need lots of patients. Unfortunately 2 of the bolts which hold the pcb cover on snapped on mine. I've repaired it using silicone sealent and zippy ties. It's not ideal but it's a lot cheaper than 1400 quid. It's not for the faint hearted but if your keen with the spanners it's easily doable for the home mechanic. I'll start new thread about the repair. Oh and i need the instructions on how to set up the times and days for the stand alone heater. Oh and I have some spare therm resistors here if anybody else is getting the fault relating to the G241 temp sensor

Happy new year guys!


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Good job! 
Congratulations to you and your dad, Dave!
I am looking forward to see to your write up. 
Happy new year!

Gabriel


----------

